# Matches860 has passed away



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

For those that don't know, John Harden aka Matches860 on YouTube passed away a couple days ago. I really appreciated his style of storytelling and his passion for pipe smoking. He was the first yt'er to really get my interest to the next level. He made it look and sound so good. 
Rest In Peace good Sir.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I had not known about him but it seems he was very highly regarded in the pipe community, I read his fav pipes were Savinelli and his fav tobacco Haunted Bookshop, R.I.P


----------



## Insignia100 (Apr 2, 2019)

Dang... I was just watching is Friday Night stream... Has there been any word on a cause of death?


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

His daughter said heart attack.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Dang RIP John...


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

That is really sad news. I've only watched a few of his videos but I know he was a pioneer and regular contributor to the YouTube pipe community. Seems he was too young to pass away.


----------



## PipeCat (Feb 1, 2020)

YouTube is buzzing with tributes for John. I guess it doesn't really matter how he was taken, as long as it was quick. He didn't have to suffer with something horrible for months or years. I am telling myself that it was not smoking-related, and I raise a pipe to his memory. He was still enthusiastic about the YTPC. We'll miss him.


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

I had some haunted book shop. Actually I blended with a few others because the burly was just too much for me. I can understand why some would like a sweetened burly with little else. That's haunted bookshop straight up burly kick the noggin.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

rest in peace brother


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Today his daughter announced that they learned his cause of death turned out to be an allergic reaction to antibiotics.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

WABOOM said:


> Today his daughter announced that they learned his cause of death turned out to be an allergic reaction to antibiotics.


Had the same thing with zpak. If I would if waited till I got home to take it, I wouldn't if made it to a hospital. Luckily, they gave it to me at the doc's and I got about 200' outta the parking lot and my throat started swelling. Made it back to the doc's and I looked like a purple frog. they gave me a shot to make it stop.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

UBC03 said:


> Had the same thing with zpak. If I would if waited till I got home to take it, I wouldn't if made it to a hospital. Luckily, they gave it to me at the doc's and I got about 200' outta the parking lot and my throat started swelling. Made it back to the doc's and I looked like a purple frog. they gave me a shot to make it stop.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Time to get an EpiPen my friend!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Piper said:


> Time to get an EpiPen my friend!


That allergy is the first thing I tell em when I go to the doc's. Cause it's there first thing they always suggest. I don't ever wanna go through that again.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

WABOOM said:


> For those that don't know, John Harden aka Matches860 on YouTube passed away a couple days ago. I really appreciated his style of storytelling and his passion for pipe smoking. He was the first yt'er to really get my interest to the next level. He made it look and sound so good.
> Rest In Peace good Sir.


Nice of you to post this. They say as long as you know or speak of someone they are never really dead. R.I.P.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice of you to post this. They say as long as you know or speak of someone they are never really dead. R.I.P.


Most definitely. I love how my kid and my nephew joke around about my dad. He's a character and a legend in their eyes, and hopefully they'll be telling stories about him when they're grandfathers.

I watched a few videos from Matches860, I had never heard of him before. He too seemed like a character and an interesting guy. Hope hes rests in piece.


----------

